# Galaxy Nexus stuck at Google screen



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

I was running Kangbang 4.1.1 by shobon on my Galaxy Nexus. I changed my CPU settings to hotplug, and a few minutes later I noticed it was off. It wouldn't turn on, so I pulled the battery. The phone hung at the Google logo for 10-15 minutes. I went to restore a backup, but apparently the data portion is corrupted, so it gets past the Google logo to the shimmering what-have-yous, but won't go past there.

Getting into fastboot, my phone is not recognized by ADB, despite having the drivers installed. I tried reinstalling the drivers from several sources, including Samsung, but it still is not recognized. When I connect the Nexus to my computer, I get "Fastboot Command Read Error -2147483647".

At this point, not really sure what to do. If you have an answer, let me know! I appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well...first off...
ADB won't recognize your phone while in fastboot.
Only in a custom recovery...
So I'm weary to trust the fact that fastboot not connecting is anything more than user error.
Try driver set #2 from my guide...post 1.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

boristhebladexx said:


> I was running Kangbang 4.1.1 by shobon on my Galaxy Nexus. I changed my CPU settings to hotplug, and a few minutes later I noticed it was off. It wouldn't turn on, so I pulled the battery. The phone hung at the Google logo for 10-15 minutes. I went to restore a backup, but apparently the data portion is corrupted, so it gets past the Google logo to the shimmering what-have-yous, but won't go past there.
> 
> Getting into fastboot, my phone is not recognized by ADB, despite having the drivers installed. I tried reinstalling the drivers from several sources, including Samsung, but it still is not recognized. When I connect the Nexus to my computer, I get "Fastboot Command Read Error -2147483647".
> 
> At this point, not really sure what to do. If you have an answer, let me know! I appreciate the help. Thanks!


 typically with corrupt data partition in fastboot you will need to wipe by using -w

edit: I just realized you mentioned fastboot not working..I would put your nexus in download mode and flash a stock firmware using Odin..however I am not an expert when it comes to Odin on the nexus and have only used it on the original SGS. it may end up wiping ALL your data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok, well ADB recognizes my phone now. What would be the next step to restoring my phone?


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

I attempted to flash a Google stock image using the Galaxy Nexus toolkit, but it's stuck on "waiting for device."


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, flashed the stock image, and now it turns on, goes to the Google logo, and reboots, over and over again. Aha, what a mess...

Update:

Since the stock image did not work, I attempted to reroot my phone. Flashed the new recovery, but I am unable to push the Superuser zip to my phone "no such file or directory found." I appreciate any and all help I can get. Thanks alot!


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

I've heard of a lot of people getting hang ups at the Google screen - from any JB rom. This happened to me this morning & after 10min (this was just a typical reboot that caused this) it FINALLY let me back in.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Use post 3 of my guide to learn how to push a .zip.

Quick and dirty:
put .zip in platform tools folder
Boot into recovery
adb push whatever.zip /data/media/
reboot recovery and find the .zip


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

"failed to copy 'Superuser.zip' to '/data/media/': is a directory" is the error i keep getting

Update: I followed this guide (http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/) and restored my phone. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

why not just push it to /sdcard/ ??

I had this same issue with my phone after using JB roms. It completely fubared my phone. Had to replace it. Even returning to stock would result in lockup.s


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> why not just push it to /sdcard/ ??
> 
> I had this same issue with my phone after using JB roms. It completely fubared my phone. Had to replace it. Even returning to stock would result in lockup.s


you can't. I tried it, but the directory on the nexus must be /data/media/


----------

